# Pubic pain like needles :(



## Khadijah-x

Hey everyone xx


Iv had some niggling pains in lower left side (usually just in the pubic hair area if i had any LOL) + its like stabbing needle pains. Not painful but a bit oooowchy, but not bad enough that id need painkillers or anything. 
It comes and goes can have it maybe once in a day, or not at all. 
Wind pains maybe? Seems strange place for wind pains...? Anyone else relate?


I thought maybe to early for round ligament pains?
Im scared of ectopic now :/ even though its lower down where i think the ovarys and tubes are...Minds going crazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzy 

Roll on 24th May for my scan! but its agesssssssssss 

Anyone relate?


----------



## Khadijah-x

Anyone :(


----------



## Kayleigh Lou

Im having the same sort of pains apart from mine are after ive done a 12hour shift at work or been walking a lot.

I know every one is different but i had a ectopic in Feb and oh gosh the pain was horrid. I definitely knew something was wrong. It was there constantly and i had to go through all sunday and monday morning before they would scan me. Paracetamol wouldnt touch it.

Ive been told this time round that the uterus is just stretching and getting ready for baby. Also a close friend of mine had spd, although i hear its more common later in first tri. 

Hopefully it eases soon for you 

If your really worried book an appointment with your doctor. Cant hurt to get it checked out

xxxxxx


----------



## Khadijah-x

Thankyou huni!

I havnt had the pain today, i ate garlic yesterday to try shift any wind LOL
and it may have worked...

Mines never painful just uncomfertable, and like you said if it was ectopic at 7 and half weeks I think id know about it and it would be more painful then just uncomfertable. 
I have no spotting so positive sign :)
So sorry for your loss and congratz on your pregnancy <3 xxx


----------



## fairylove

Hi

I am 5 weeks with a similar pain that radiates down my left leg. Do you still have the pain or has it passed.

xx


----------



## stardust22

Hi ya,

I am 10 weeks and have had these pains on and off for a few weeks, I see baby fit and healthy at 8+3 and due another scan tomorrow ( due to my history)

Midwife and friends tell me its just stretching. the left and right side are supposed to be ligament pains but the lower pain (sort of pubic area) I think is the uterus moving and growing. its a really scary time and I dont blame you for asking advice, here I am looking for answers too and I know what it is, doesnt stop me worrying though !
x


----------



## kelzyboo

Hi, i don't usually post in here but your title caught my eye, i have severe SPD/PGP and i'm on very high dose painkillers at the moment. My earlier pains started off like this, needles in my groin/pubic area obviously its a lot worse now but i still get these stabbing pains on and off. Are you getting them randomly or after activities? It could be stretching pains or round ligament pains as your still quite early but i had it with my DD and it started around 8 weeks for me this time.

Just wanted to suggest another thing it could be, if it starts to get worse when you've been active or the further along you get maybe its worth looking into x

Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and the pains are nothing more than stretching x


----------



## abc123x

Hi hun,

I had the SAME thing with 2 of my pregnancies. My first & this one. I had a miscarriage in between, but don't recall having this pain then.

I was around 6-12 weeks when I'd get them.


----------

